# foot plates



## tree dude (Jun 22, 2006)

Anyone ever use buckingham footplates on their spikes.
I've been having problems with plantar facitis and i wondered if wearing these would eleviate this?


----------



## clearance (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome, bone spur, you need calcium, I think. Anyways I wear heavy, heavy thick soled boots, I have always climbed with spurs, I understand how the pressure from that steel band concentrates on a small part of your foot, that is if the sole isn't thick and sturdy enough. I climb with Buckinghams, I wear caulks now but used to wear linesman boots.


----------



## woodchux (Jun 22, 2006)

I've been thinking of trying out some of those footplates too.

My problem is more shin bruising though. (Cheap pads)

I've wondered if the plates would take some of the pressure off of my shins.


----------



## Ekka (Jun 23, 2006)

I use them when I'm doing palms as you are standing on spikes 100% of the time, no hanging around and no limbs to walk on.

Prior my feet would get pins and needles ...now no worries.

You need to make sure that the boots you wear have enough clearance for the pedal ... I literally took them with me and sat them on the sole to make sure there was clearance in the arch part otherwise you are no better off.

I find them a PITA doing trees though, and they wont fit alloy climbers so be aware of what you have.

Mine are fitted to Bashlin steels climbers.

I climb trees with alloys.

We cannot buy a good boot with steel shank underneath like in the USA. I think a good boot would alleviate a lot of your bother.

When buying boots take a short piece of angle iron with you, try the boot on and stand on the angle iron to see how much you feel it.


----------



## doggonetrees (Jun 23, 2006)

I sometimes use the footplate on serious removals where I am to be in the tree for a long time. I have found that they are hard to move around in, though, on smaller limbs. I wear the Westcos boot, which I have found give better arch support. May want to try some Klien offset hooks, they may give you a better feel.


----------



## Tree Machine (Jun 24, 2006)

Ekka said:


> We cannot buy a good boot with steel shank underneath like in the USA. I think a good boot would alleviate a lot of your bother.


That's too bad. I credit the boots with being able to visit the outer limits of what can be done in a tree. That steel shank is a must, partly for spikes, but also if you step into a tight V crotch, boot sole warping around your foot. You can hurt your foot and not easily be able to pull your foot out of a crotch. Likewise, turning your foot 90 degrees and doing a toe-heel jam in a crotch you want some decent stiffness along the footbed so your foot doesn't have to do all the work. Also spikeless climbers like to leave strategic footholds, which might be as little as thumb diameter. You should be able to stand one-footed on a thumb diameter stub, right in the middle of the foot, with all your weight.


----------



## tree dude (Jun 28, 2006)

*thanks*

Hey guys thanx for all your input on the foot plates!
I'll put up with the pain until i get some extra money to buy a set and try them. My M.D. says it is from overuse.No bone spurs, it seems the fascia muscle starts to tear from the heel bone and it feels like some one has beat my feet with a Louisville Slugger for 9 innings! Guys take care of your feet,this is miserable.

EKKA keep up the good work on all your video's they are awesome,I Hope you post some more!


----------



## Tree Machine (Jun 29, 2006)

You might really want to consider new boots. I once boughht a 200 dollar set of Redwing hi tops, gore tex, the whole bit. I wore them one day and gave them away to a ground guy on my buddy's crew. He had holes in his boots and was talking about getting another cheap-o pair. I traded him boots on the spot as mine climbed horribly and limited the climbing in ways that, lets say there was just no way, as nice as these boots were, that I was going to compromise the level I'd worked so many years to acheive. 
I wore his for the rest of the day, doing one last climb, feeling his boots were one step down on the scale from tennis shoes. 

I could not see how this ground dude could make it through the day wearing these uncomfortable dogs. I thought the Redwings were poor performing in the tree, but his were scary, feeling every piece of bark through the soles.

I guess the point being made here, Tree Dude, is that if you have foot problems, I doubt it is from wearing spikes. The spikes just really bring on the pain. My feeling is that purchasing footplates for the spikes may help, but it's like putting a band-aid on a gaping wound.

The reason I'm taking the time here with you is that sometimes a man doesn't realize the importance of good boots because he doesn't view this as important, maybe he's always gone for the lowest price he can find at WalMart. Maybe good boots aren't available to try on. Maybe the man doesn't know that there is a difference between suck boots and world-class tree climbing footwear. Regardless of the reasonings, it would be hard to dispute that poor bootwear will place limitations on your climbing abilities, as well as your general foot comfort throughout the day.

Remember, your boots are the only arborist tool you use from the moment you leave the house until you return in the evening. This makes them important above all the other tools in terms of the tool that gets used the most. In fact, there's not even a close second.

I'm not discouraging you away from footplates. I think you should get them. Just strongly consider the possible cause of your foot problems that it probably has nothing to do with spikes. Now imagine nice, well-fitted boots, waterproof, nice stiff sole and shank, the all-important arch support, excellent tread, great ankle support, ample padding where needed and just for fun, imaging spending an extra 7 bucks to have a set of gel footsoles to replace the ones that come with your boots. This thought alone should make your feet dance with joy.

You may check with your foot doctor to confirm, but he may just recommend better boots and gel footbeds to ease the pressure and pain, and get you on the road to healing your feet. Lifelong foot problems do not mix well in the tree care industry. You're on your feet all day and that's that.


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Jun 29, 2006)

hey tree dude, nice to see another sw pa boy on here. hope them feets get better and thanks for the thread. I've considered getting them plates, especially for those big spruce trees. 
maybe you're just drinking too much Rock?
or maybe not enough?


----------



## Jumper (Jun 29, 2006)

I would think that trying a pair of quality boots first as suggested here might make all the difference in the world. I never quite understood how people who depend on their feet all day for their work keep spending their $$$ on cheapos, or worse keep wearing a pair of boots long past when they should have been binned. Speaking from experience, there is nothing worse than foot pain to ruin a day's work. Everyone here has a different opinion as to what constitutes a good climbing boot, and I am not sure there is an all round choice, but if I were spending most of my days in spurs I think it would be something along the lines of a linesman or logger boot with built in steel plate and shank. I have a pair of Viberg Linemans; they are heavy but sure do provided support when needed.


----------



## Ekka (Jun 29, 2006)

I wear a EEE width boot, you only find suitable width boots that are comfortable with a steel cap in the better and dearer brands here.

Prior to Dr Martens moving their manf to China I used to wear them, they were the ants pants for me but now I wear Olivers ... and I took my piece of angle iron and footplates to 5 shops and tried on atleast 10 sets before I decided. Luckily the shops are all within cooeee of each other.

Haven't had numbing or pins and needles for ages.


----------



## beowulf343 (Jun 29, 2006)

Been lucky-I have big feet (16's) and Wesco is about the only place I can find climbing boots in my size. I've been wearing them since I've started climbing and no foot pain yet, even when I'm standing on my spikes all day long.


----------



## Treeman67 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Chronic Foot Pain*

i used to had that plm for last few year tha now. Basically i don't know the plm is.. Doctor thinking it Gout..NOT !!!!i had massage therpist work on my foots and legs,she described all injuries i had , that i wasn't aware of and i described work i do.what cause the pain is mostly from climbing with spur and being as groundperson get the job done, i am firm believer of no pain , no gain.my injuries is my tendon is worn out and my ligament and torn and grown scar tissues in wrong places,my ligament and cartiages in my knee burn alike a fire and so as my ankle.i've been so overw orked my body and now it pay back, though about to retired from climbing,but then i set my mind i ain't gonna to give up.
so first of all is bootwear, you got to get right size and support of your arch of your foot even though if you did buy cheap boot, get arch support lining, it make big differents. 
Secondly when you climbed, don't shifted you weight on one side becuz it put pressure on your joints and strained muscle and tissues. keep yourself in balance, i though about to have plate but i seen it before and it look awkward.
Third, listen to your body, if it respond some pain, stopped. find out if it good pain or bad pain, if it bad pain, then you ought of lighten up alittle or otherwise you may not be able to get out of bed next day and hang out on couch with you foot up for 2 week or more, i say this is really depressing.
Lately i have not experence any more foot pain but i guess, i took good habit to take care of myself to make it a worth while for next 5 to 10 more yrs since my forties is about around the corner.i had people asking me, how long do you think you going to keep going. i told them, until i can't do it anymore whatever it takes... 
Treeman67


----------



## GIZROID (Jul 15, 2006)

I put the Birkenstock inserts in my boots. They are rigid and give excellent support. I am able to stand in the hooks for several hours without any pain or numbness. These are available from the Birkenstock store and they cost approx. $50. The nice thing about these is that you can put them in any of your shoes.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 5, 2006)

*Good Boots Are The Key.*

I JUST GOT FOOT PLATES FROM BUCKINGHAM THEY WORK GREAT BUT PUTS MUCH MORE STRAIN ON THE SHINS SO I DONT WEAR :bang: I HAVE 570$ IN 1 PAIR OF HOOKS AND THEY STILL HURT WTF. SAVE UR $ AND GET LHOTSE GTX LA SPORT-TEVA PROBLEM SOLVED:rockn:


----------



## Jumper (Dec 5, 2006)

They must really hurt as you are SHOUTING at us! I really would try a good set of inserts as suggested below. Good luck.


----------



## DDM (Dec 5, 2006)

I was having serious problems with buck's bad pain everytime i kicked in.I bought a set of kleins and 90% of the pain is now gone must be the offset shank.


----------



## Ekka (Dec 6, 2006)

WLL if ya shins are hurting ya got crap pads ... get them alloy caddies they rock.


----------



## soutz (Dec 6, 2006)

Mate a different set of spikes may do wonders. Good boots is a key item, pads great idea. To treat leg and feet pain ice,massage. p/f is a form of tendonitis and can flare up , and become a long term problem.Check the way you walk or is there old injuries? pressure can also cause problems. simple solution two pairs of socks and get good ones,army grade is good they are also cheap. if this helps i would look at the set up of your boots, then your spikes( try others) eliminate one part of the puzzle at a time. took me two years to get the damn thing to calm down,no problems now but always vigilant. good luck.


----------



## JohN Dee (Dec 6, 2006)

(WLL), See the A key 1.2cms to the left of it is the caplock button please hit it 






No one likes reading all caps it gives the feeling that you're yelling at them.

Anyways on topic. Lately my arches(Basically where ever i keep the metal piece of the spur) have been killing me when i'm up palms, been thinking of buying the plates. 

Ekka, are they worth the money or would I be better off getting my father(JayD) to make me up a set?


----------



## Frank Boyer (Dec 18, 2006)

tree dude said:


> Anyone ever use buckingham footplates on their spikes.
> I've been having problems with plantar facitis and i wondered if wearing these would eleviate this?



I had problems with pain in my heels a few years ago and wrote it off to old age. After a while I went to the doctor and he said to wear thick boots/shoes 24/7. It took about 6 months of wearing shoes all of time except in bed and the shower and the pain went away. It is hard to work with "bum wheels".


----------



## Jumper (Dec 18, 2006)

I second that advice, as much as softer shoes are more comfortable especially during summer, I generally wear boots. I did see a foot specialist some years back, and he prescribed inserts with steel plates to keep my feet from bending so much....broken bones and osteo arthritis have taken their toll, though I suspect all the abuse my feet took in the army as well have something to do with the situation I am no in.

I am also a great believe in "Advil/Motrin", in prescription doses as necessary (ie 800 mg which is four reg tablets) to keep the swellind and pain down....I did take Celebrex but found plain old generic ibuprofin did the trick for me.


----------

